# What I Need Versus What I Want



## Silver (17/3/14)

Hi all

What is your vaping list of top NEEDED things versus WANTED things?

Needs are things you really consider you do need, which you cannot easily do without. Wants are things that you think are nice to have. You don't really need them but if you could have them, it would be nice.

I will kick it off

*What I need*
- a reliable constant supply of juices I like. I vape around 5ml per day, so around 150ml per month. That means about 5 bottles of 30ml. I have found a few juices I like, mostly VM juices. At R120 per bottle, that means 5 of those (or around R600) per month and I am done. I have enough variety not to get bored.
- the occasional purchase of replacement coils for my mini PT2. I have learnt how to stretch them with @CraftyZA's vodka cleaning trick and to recoil/re-wick them thanks to RipTripper. But I'd rather have a new batch of coils once in a while. 
- the occasional restocking of some Kanthal wire and cotton - but this is relatively infrequent and inexpensive.
- a way to convert my IGO-L dripping experience into a more sustainable and convenient vaping solution. The answer here for me looks to be the REO. But knowing me, this is not going to be cheap since I like to have at least two flavours on demand at all times.

Do I really need more juice varieties? No, not really. See below

*What I want*
- to sample way more juices to find more gems like Five Pawns Bowden's Mate. This is going to be very expensive. I will need to ration myself according to the budget I allow for this. Not yet set. This is not a need, its a want. I don't really need it - but it would be nice to have a few more gems in the cupboard.
- One of those LUC chargers - as @johanct says, so that I know when my battery needs replacement and can't hold the max voltage
- Another SVD type mod and another IGO-L type dripper so I can drip two flavours concurrently. But this depends on whether I get the REO/(s). 
- The Aspire Nautilus tank - just to have it and try it - also I quite like the 5ml size for home use on my favourite flavours. Less refilling and fiddling
- The Afriville mod when it comes out
- a high quality mech mod that I can put down on the table - unlike the Nemesis that has to be locked with the ring. 

I will come back to these lists in a month's time to see how things have progressed.

I think this thread can help in a few ways. Not only does it help us to gather our thoughts but it also allows for others with experience to advise. It may also help retailers to better understand what we need and want as customers...


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Need:
01. 4 x 18350 IMR batteries.
02. 2 more 18650 IMR batteries.
03. Spool of each size Kanthal wire.

Want:
01. 5ml each of all the top rated exotic juices to test.
02. Proper lab equipment to do own tobacco extractions (irrelevant to ecig suppliers).
03. CNC machine to experiment with various atty and mixed mech mod designs (irrelevant to ecig suppliers).
04. Lathe with milling head attachment, for same reason as 03. (irrelevant to ecig suppliers).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Love your conciseness @johanct !

Want number "01" couldn't have summed it up better.
I wish somehow the local retailers could get hold of the top 5 or 10 top rated juices and bring them in. I suppose that is easier said than done though.


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

A bit off the topic, but I think the local juice vendors are in their infancy stage and as starting any new venture its a dangerous balancing act - I believe in time they will bring in the exotic juices as demand increase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Great thread, @Silver. Of course your want "_a high quality mech mod that I can put down on the table - unlike the Nemesis that has to be locked with the ring_" shall be fulfilled by your need for a Reo.

*Need*

Yes, juices. I like to have at least 3 different juices in 3 devices to constantly alternate from one juice to the other.
Coiling supplies.
*Want*

Reo sub-ohm kits (been delayed as the manufacturer is late).
A way to know beforehand which juice will be a gem for me. One person's gem is another person's bleh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/3/14)

for me its easy I have gone thru lots of different gear and can settle on the following:

Needs:
1. aero tank with diy building supllies. 
2.h2 atty with building supplies
3.spinner
4. heathers tobaccos( which might be replaced with the new juices we are selling)
5.Zodiac premium ejuice granny smith and a few others

WANTS: there are only 2 vendors whos juice I would still like to try and that is 5pawns and ave further more I have had the best of all which was a very expensive exercise over the
past year.

devices I would want alot of them which I dont need. GI2, hanamods dna30 in black witha black russian, 18490 reo woodville, caravela mods, and the list is long.

here is a clear pic of needs and wants






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (17/3/14)

that pic hits the nail on the head cvs


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Lovely CVS!

I love it when someone knows what he wants!

Just some questions for you
- what are the new juices you are selling that may replace heathers? Can we get them?
- can we get Zodiac's granny smith juice?


----------



## RIEFY (17/3/14)

yes I am busy fixing my site password so I can update it. I will post the juices in my sub section later. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Great thread, @Silver. Of course your want "_a high quality mech mod that I can put down on the table - unlike the Nemesis that has to be locked with the ring_" shall be fulfilled by your need for a Reo.
> 
> *Need*
> 
> ...




Thanks @Matthee, you are quite right. I will likely attend to the need of the Reo first. In that case a mech mod to replace the nemesis may just stay a "want"

I love your want #2. I also want that. Or actualky, given the cost, this may actually be a "need"! I suppose the best way to find that is to discover a reviewer with similar tastes to you. I.e. One that highly rates similar juices. Come to think of it, our tastes have been quite similar thus far. Bowdens, Huntsman to name a couple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

I need...
To find another Vaping Nirvana Juice like VM Menthol Ice...
2 x stainless steel Nautilus tanks
A REO

I want...
Everything that's new...
VTR
Rhino
Some exotic Juices like Coconut, Brandy and Wicks Bubblegum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I want...
> Everything that's new...



Love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

I want "Everything that's new..."
Classic @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

We typed our responses at the same time @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

lol great minds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> I want "Everything that's new..."
> Classic @Rob Fisher !


Methinks we all WANT that....he's the only truly honest guy...wait, and he can sell ice cream to Eskimos....something is rotten in the State of Denmark.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

need : juices. always seem to be low in supply there. also kanthal
want : atmizoo dingo with nano kayfun russian or converted reomiser 2 and that uber 100 watt device

Reactions: Like 1


----------

